#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Syenitein engineering geology  pdf download

## akansha gupta

Name is for Syene (near Aswan), Egypt - Pliny the Elder named granite-like rocks from this area for the locality.Major mineral is feldspar, with greater than 65% alkali feldspar (K-spar  or albite) K-spar is typically orthoclase, microcline or perthite -  in  dikes sanidine may be present The ferromagnesian minerals are usually  < 20% Biotite is often present and is usually brown Plagioclase, if  present, is generally subhedral and is often zoned (normal or  oscillatory) Small amounts of feldspathoids, like nepheline and  sodalite, may be present - if more than 5% of these minerals are  present, the rock is called nepheline (or sodalite) syenite Accessory  minerals: Titanite, apatite, ilmenite, magnetite, zircon, and monzonite.





  Similar Threads: GIS and society in Engineering Geology  pdf download Ground Survey in Engineering Geology pdf download Satellite Images in engineering geology pdf download Seismic Surveys in engineering geology  pdf download Engineering Geological Maps in engineering geology download pdf

----------

